# Perch Pointe Conservation Club Swap Meet & Gun Show



## fallman2 (Jan 24, 2013)

March 7, 2020, 9:00 am - 2:30 pm, Admission $5 Kids under 12 free, Food and Beverages Available
Tables=$20 for info Don #586-738-5038
7930 Meisner Rd, Casco Twp, MI,48064


----------

